# Huge step in recovery



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

So i joined a swim class at my college im attending. i was a bit worried about it since we have to know how to swim all the styles with correct breathing. but what im trying to say here is after 1 day of swimming i can feel my body i feel fucking great ive been in recovery for about a month now and i can honestly say this is the biggest step in recovery i have taken. all i did was swim 18 or 20 laps today and gah i feel great.!!!! take your vitamins/get physical/listen to music/hang out with friends/go back to school/get religious if you want!!!! but all together i can say im feeling like my old perky self again.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I also always feel really great after exercise but beware tomorrow you might feel twice as bad as you did before. That seems to be my pattern.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

well im in recovery the only symptoms i have left are just thoughts really and those are slowly leaving as well.







but yeah i exercise alotalotalot.


----------



## Hope.n.Faith (Nov 15, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> well im in recovery the only symptoms i have left are just thoughts really and those are slowly leaving as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So glad for you!! What kind of "thoughts" do you have left? That is what I have wondered about.. if the dp/dr leaves, will I still have those annoying philosphical, ruminating thoughts about existence, etc.

Take care!


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

dustyn916 said:


> So i joined a swim class at my college im attending. i was a bit worried about it since we have to know how to swim all the styles with correct breathing. but what im trying to say here is after 1 day of swimming i can feel my body i feel fucking great ive been in recovery for about a month now and i can honestly say this is the biggest step in recovery i have taken. all i did was swim 18 or 20 laps today and gah i feel great.!!!! take your vitamins/get physical/listen to music/hang out with friends/go back to school/get religious if you want!!!! but all together i can say im feeling like my old perky self again.


Yay Dusty!!! Yay swimming!!! lol


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

RAAAAAAAAAAWR yeah existence thoughts fucking blow dude, but i realized that learning to re direct that thought with a positive thought helps alot like everytime i would get a philosophical thought about existence id follow it up with my mom loves me/blah blah just a bunch of positives, basically my thoughts consist of little blurts of ''what is reality'' and its irritating and im learning to controll that also. what you gotta remember about the existence thoughts.... no matter how horrific/scary they are, have you EVER slipped out of existence? has reality ever changed???? its just thoughts you gotta counter with positive thoughts. ^________^ recovery is in your grasp.


----------



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

and thank you all for the support i can honestly say without this sight i dont know where i would be ive gotten alot of help from my good friend Sandy/Yisreol and i cannot thank them enough and i cant forget meesha either


----------



## jaymeeliz (Nov 15, 2010)

way to go dustyn! I'm happy for you!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah out of all the excercises I've tried only swimming had that effect on me. And maybe some types of dancing gave me some energy, but the swimming was extremely noticable. Wonder why?? Gonna go google it.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

awesome! happy for you


----------

